# Compensator Faucets



## JasonY (5/2/04)

Just poking about over at st pats and was looking at these faucets. Anyone had any experience with these? Does the compensator part actually help you balance your pressure (assume it adds a variable pressure drop at the tap) so you could achieve different levels of carbonation with one beer line?

Link to them here


----------



## Asher (5/2/04)

Roy @ TWOC in perth ocasionally has an inline version of these compensators in stock. (he's out at the moment). You can ballance a system at the trun of a knob, and it eliminated the need to have 4m+ beer like clogging up your fridge.....

Asher for now


----------



## JasonY (5/2/04)

Have you tried one of them? Any good? 

Will have to check how much it's worth next time I call in.


----------



## Asher (5/2/04)

yep,

Used them on a mini keg setup in an esky, and for tap dispensing from the fridge.... worked great in both situations...

Asher for now


----------



## Doc (5/2/04)

I have a couple that were sent to me from a mate in Europe.
Have them all ready to go, but haven't tested them on beer yet.
Basically there is an internal taperd piece that turning the knob moves to either restrict or provide more flow through the tap.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Hoops (7/2/04)

Sounds like just the thing I need for a mobile party keg.
Are the taps or inline compensators readily available in Australia and if so what's the damage $$$$ ?

Hoops


----------



## Hoops (14/7/04)

Asher said:


> Roy @ TWOC in perth ocasionally has an inline version of these compensators in stock. (he's out at the moment). You can ballance a system at the trun of a knob, and it eliminated the need to have 4m+ beer like clogging up your fridge.....
> 
> Asher for now


 Asher

If you notice he has some at some stage can you let me know? I am after something like that.

Hoops


----------



## Snow (14/7/04)

oh my god how good are those turned wooden handles?


----------



## Asher (26/7/04)

Owsit

just bringing this thread back up....

Here's a pic of one of my beer lines with an in-line pressure reducer fitted.
There's no more need to balance a keg system with meters of beer line filling up your fridge. this baby does it with a twist of a knob.....

Makes ballancing a system a breaze...

I got it from 'Ultimate Air' in Perth for ~ $22
you can check out their online store (still green though) here

Asher for now....


----------



## Hoops (26/7/04)

Awesome, thanks Asher. Just what I have been hoping for. Sent them an email today, I'll definitely order one very soon.

Hoops


----------



## Doc (26/7/04)

Asher,

Sweeeet.
What pressure differences have you tested ?
Is it very granular in the increments to change pressures ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Asher (27/7/04)

I've tested it over the full range of serving pressures. It is very easy to use. when wound fully out the beer flows like a fire hose and when wound right in (about 6 to 8 revolutions of the allen key - its based on a thread so infinite settings) there is only a trickle.

these valves are ment for large bars that would have hundreds of meters of line from one end of the bar to the other, so the taps closer to the cellar would be adjusted to suit the taps further away.

With my reg set @ 100kpa, I let my kegs carbonate over a week or so, then just set the reducing valve to give me a flow rate to produce the desired head for each beer style.... obviously highly carbonated beers still need a higher keg pressure and vice versa for some ales. The main reason I went this way was so I could have 4 cheap taps on 4 kegs in my fridge without a spaghetti of beer lines.....

Asher for now....


----------



## Hoops (27/7/04)

Asher

how many of the compensators do you use?
Do you have 1 for each tap or only 1 ?

Hoops


----------



## Asher (27/7/04)

1 for each tap set-up

as below

1 x Beer Out QD ($4.95US from morebeer.com)
1 x Pressure Reducer ($22AU from Beertech)
1 x Cobra Tap ($3.95US from morebeer)
& some 5mm ID beer line that I had leftover - Its important you get the beer line right due to push type connections on the pressure reducer

total cost per tap ~ $35AU

I have 4 at the moment - one for each of the kegs in my serving fridge 

Asher for now


----------



## Hoops (27/7/04)

Do you know the OD of the 5mm ID line?


----------



## Hoops (27/7/04)

Well I just ordered 2 of them so I may even have them for the weekend.

I am planning to use one on my party keg setup so that I don't need heaps of beer line (which warms up real quick). I want to end up with a tap, then the compensator then QD so that the line length is minimal, basically mounting a tap onto the keg.

Thanks for all the info and the pic Asher.

Hoops


----------



## Asher (27/7/04)

Good stuff - just to tidy this up a bit

I'm pretty sure the fittings are for 'Beva Tube' - 5mm. Thats Food grade brewery recommended tubing. 5mm inside diameter x 7mm outside diameter.
more info on push in fittings can be found at http://www.johnguest.com

Asher for now


----------



## Doc (27/7/04)

Asher said:


> Here's a pic of one of my beer lines with an in-line pressure reducer fitted.


 Does anyone know if there is a retailer/wholesaler of these on the East Coast ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Hoops (27/7/04)

Doc said:


> Does anyone know if there is a retailer/wholesaler of these on the East Coast ?
> 
> Beers,
> Doc


 Doc
I spoke with the guy this morning. He said they get theirs direct from the UK from Alamass (spelling?) which are the guys that do the Guiness and Kilkenny taps etc.
John Guest has something similar - "Banjo Flow Control" but it has a push fit and a thread fitting (see Ashers link above). May be able to get one with 2 push fits though? Their agent in Australia is :
John Guest Pacific in Lidcombe NSW (02)97379088.
Keep us all updated if you find anything out.

Asher
I was checking out the John Guest site earlier but everything is refered to according to OD for the push fittings. The guy at Ultimate Air said he will include a few inches of the beer line so that I can either use it or find something similar. If still no luck he has some other fittings that push into the compensator with a barb fitting on the other end - giving you a compensator with 2 barb fittings so you can use different size line. He was very helpful.

Hoops


----------



## Hoops (27/7/04)

Just spoke with the bloke at John Guest Pacific and he said they aren't made from food grade brass and he thinks there may be a problem with the beer foaming up, but he wasn't sure.



cost $12 + GST and



cost $18 + GST.
An adaptor to make it a push fit instead of thread is about $2.50 + GST


----------



## Hoops (27/7/04)

The guy at John Guest put me onto Lancer Pacific who do beer stuff so they are getting back to me about different options.
Will keep you posted

Hoops

EDIT: They have an inline compensator with push fittings and he is getting back to me about price.


----------



## Doc (27/7/04)

Top work Hoops.
Eargerly awaiting your next post.

Doc


----------



## Hoops (28/7/04)

Incase anyone over here in the East is interested in getting the inline compensators from Ultimate Air I bought 2 of them and it cost me $59 for the 2 including postage, so about $30ea.

Sorry Doc, haven't had a call back with the price from Lancer Pacific yet.

Hoops


----------



## Gout (3/8/04)

Any further news re: the Lancer pac??

http://www.vicfit.com/ has some other interesting bits altho i have not called etc as i just started looking at options


----------



## Hoops (3/8/04)

Not yet. I rung them today but the guy is off sick so hopefully I will get some news tommorrow.

I recieved my 2 flow controls/compensators in the mail yesterday and they ended up costing me $30ea, however the bloody woman that works there overcharged me $10 on the postage, so normally they should only cost $25ea including postage.
I hooked it up last night and it seemed to work well but it needs more testing tonight :chug: 

The vicfit site looks good, didn't look too hard though, I'll end up spending too much.

Hoops


----------



## Hoops (3/8/04)

These look alright from vicfit - QD's


----------



## Glenn W (3/8/04)

Hoops do you know what size allan key to use to adjust the compensators. Glenn


----------



## Hoops (3/8/04)

Glenn
I will find out and let you know tommorrow
Hoops


----------



## Hoops (4/8/04)

Glenn
it uses a 4mm allen key for adjustment.
Hoops

Still no reply from Lancer Pacific.


----------



## Glenn W (4/8/04)

Hoops The compensators are called inline flow valve and are made by a mob called Alumasc. They have a web site www.perfectbeer.com Cheers Glenn.


----------



## Doc (21/8/04)

Just ordered 4 of these inline flow control units for my freezer conversion.
Thanks for the tip and info Asher.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (6/10/04)

Still waiting on inline flow valves that I ordered from Ultimate Air.

Just bringing up the post again in case anyone found another supplier.
Really tempted to try and buy them direct from the manufacturer in the UK (but then Ultimate Air will probably get them in) :angry: 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Justin (6/10/04)

Doc, I don't know how those things work exactly but would placing a clap on your beer line have the same effect? I'm thinking if you got some of those tiny G clamps or equivalent (you can get little stainless ones for clamping on hoses in labs to restrict flow) then you could just tighten the clamp a little to increase pressure thus reducing flow-increasing resistance.

I'm tipping that it's not going to cause any turbulence problems or cause CO2 to break out of solution but I could be wrong. Might be worth a go, not quite as pretty or professional as the above items but I'm guessing your not going to adjust them that often anyway.

Cheers, Justin


----------



## Gout (6/10/04)

i e-mailed the UK and got the same amount of info as ultimate air - NIL

I am getting a bit P'd off them them


----------



## roach (6/10/04)

Ben,
I have emailed, via their web form, the guys in the UK as well, so hopefully they will get the message and respond. I'll pass on any response I receive.

Cheers
Roach


----------



## Doc (12/10/04)

Got them (Ultimate Air) on the phone again today.
Aparently they did recieve a shipment a while back but they were the wrong size.
They have a package in customs now, and I'm expecting a call back today to find out if the inline flow valves are in the package.
If they are (and I'll post back when I hear) and you are after some you will need to get in before they run out of stock again.

Beers,
Doc

PS: no affiliation etc etc blah blah blah.


----------



## roach (12/10/04)

Doc,
I emailed the UK suppliers and they responded advising me that they would prefer to deal with me direct rather than through a distributor. Maybe relations with Ultimate Air aren't that flash.

I have asked for pricing etc, but i expect shipping from the UK will be a bit pricey.

Cheers
Roach


----------



## JasonY (12/10/04)

I see a mass order coming here


----------



## Gout (12/10/04)

indeed let me know, as i am thinking about 4

Ult air and my relations are nonexistent since I never get calls back or e-mails, or product!!!


----------



## BrentonSpear (12/10/04)

I want 4 as well.


----------



## Doc (12/10/04)

surprise surprise, they didn't phone me back #@(&[email protected]#()&$(@#&$

Doc


----------



## big d (12/10/04)

if you end up doing an order of quantity roach put me down for some as well.

cheers
big d


----------



## Boots (12/10/04)

If an order gets done, I'll be in for 2.


----------



## Batz (12/10/04)

depends on price of course , but 3 for me please


----------



## Linz (13/10/04)

Ditto on Batz's reply 


3 for me pending on price


----------



## roach (13/10/04)

Whoaaaa. Hold off on the orders fellas. At this early stage I was just making general enquiries(initially to find an alternate Australian distributor) on pricing and availability and was going to pass details onto AHB'ers. However if I do want some myself and it makes sense to do a bulk order, I'll be happy to organise one. Even without asking it seems there are requests for about 30 already. So if I do proceed I may have to put a cap on the order.

Anyway, I'll await a response from the supplier and let you all know.


----------



## JasonY (13/10/04)

Although I never mentioned it above I would be keen on 3


----------



## Batz (13/10/04)

:lol: :lol: 

See what it's like Roach ? :unsure:


----------



## roach (13/10/04)

Thanks JasonY for suggesting the bulk buy and adding some more to the order  . 

Batz - no probs. you helped us out on the refractometer buy, and so happy to return the favour if the pricing is within budget.

A cap will have to be set to ensure there is no danger of attracting duty/GST. If more than say $500 for the total order, then I would suggest someone else put in another order. Anyway I am getting a bit ahead of myself. The contact at Alumasc is a little slow in responding. Might have to give him a call if I get nothiing soon. 


in preparation I note that Alumasc sell a couple of different models(details below). What is the consensus on what we should be getting(eg sizing for inlet/outlet, bespoke option, colour etc??) I have no experience in this area and have not seen one in the flesh.

Here is the info:

"Depending on the model chosen, flow control is achieved using an Allen key or knurled knob - the maximum position offers zero resistance, whereas the minimum position stops the flow completely. 

- Manufactured from Acetal copolymer and Nitrile
- Supplied with flat and 90-degree mounting brackets (bespoke options available)
- Offers 3/8 or 5/16 John Guest inlet and 3/8, 3/16 or 5/16 John Guest outlet
- Available in a range of colours"


----------



## JasonY (13/10/04)

Are the red ones faster


----------



## roach (13/10/04)

JasonY - yes they are - how many would you like. They will cost $10 extra each after I spray paint yours    h34r:


----------



## Hoops (13/10/04)

Roach
I may be interested in a few but if the order gets too big I will see if all the Brizvegas guys want to do an order.

I would definitely get the ones with knurled knobs rather than the allen key ones. Less hassle and you don't need to find an allen key. The allen key ones are made for pubs to be put under the bar, adjusted and then left alone. They have allen key adjustable ones so that the publican/barmen can't play around with them and stuff all the settings up.

Hoops


----------



## roach (13/10/04)

thanks Hoops - good point about the knurled knobs. What do you reckon we should get in terms of inlet and outlet size?


----------



## roach (14/10/04)

Got a response from Alumasc:

1. Cost of an Inline valve in quantities up too 50 will be 5.00 each ex works.
2. Lead time to despatch is generally three weeks from receipt of order.
3. Estimated cost of shipping these via Air will be around 60.


So on todays rates it's about $12.50 each for one valve, plus about $3 per valve for shipping to Adelaide, if I order 50. Plus onforwarding to AHB'ers??. So looks like about $20 each per valve depending on xchange rate and final shipping.

Here are the pre-orders I have:

Roach 4
Ben 4
BrentonSpear 4
Big D 3
Boots 2
Batz 3
Linz 3
JasonY 3
Hoops 2

OK so we have 28 so far. OK - here goes - who wants some? I will cap it at 50. I am intending organising the purchase/payment similar to what happened with the refracs through Batz.

I am sending an email to Alumasc to clarify whether pricing is for knurled knob. 

Need some advice from an AHB'er re size of inlet/outlet b4 I can order. I will only order 1 model - ie same for everyone


----------



## roach (14/10/04)

sorry guys stuffed up on the pricing. it would be, subject to exchange rate and final shipping: 

number of valves ordered X ($12.50 + $3) + postage to AHB 'er from Adelaide.


----------



## Boots (14/10/04)

Excellent work Roach - at that price can you bump mine up to 3? 

Thanks heaps mate

Boots


----------



## JasonY (14/10/04)

Make my order 4 then, I may have to expand to three taps on the fridge and one for a portable setup.


----------



## Goat (14/10/04)

Since there's a bit of headroom in the limit - I'll jump on board. Put me down for 2. 

Thanks Roach


----------



## roach (14/10/04)

i am keeping track of the orders and will post a provisional list either 2morow or Monday. Currently I have got requests for 32. Cost will increase slightly if we can't get to 50, as I am spreading the 60GBP airmail cost over the 50 units.

BUT what I do need is a recommendation about inlet/outlet size. To repeat the size options are:

3/8 or 5/16 John Guest inlet and 3/8, 3/16 or 5/16 John Guest outlet


----------



## Hoops (14/10/04)

roach
will check tonight to see what size inlet/outlet mine has.
Hoops


----------



## Doc (14/10/04)

Roach,

3/8" inlet and 3/8" outlet for the John Guest fittings.

I'll be ringing Ultimate Air today and if they don't have them, then I'll cancel my order with them and be in for 4 with the bulk order.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## roach (14/10/04)

Thanks Hoops. Much appreciated


----------



## roach (14/10/04)

No probs Doc. Prolly won't be ordering til next Wednesday. Although Almusac seem to only respond once a week on a Thursday and so might not be until the end of next week.

cheers


----------



## roach (14/10/04)

Getting a bit ahead of myself here but to give you a more accurate idea of cost, using express parcel post($6.50 for up to 500g parcel). So actual cost would be $15.50 per valve plus $6.50 express parcel post.

Alternatively I will send to everyone via normal parcel post for $4.50, except for our remotely located colleagues like Batz as I assume they prefer express. This is my personal preference.

i think i have the figures right :blink: 

Anyway I'll await confirmation from Alumasc


----------



## Goat (14/10/04)

Doc: is the 3/8" suit a 5mm beer line?

My maths must be way off here, but it dosen't seem to stack up.....


----------



## roach (14/10/04)

Goat,
I have assumed a 2.5 exhange rate. If we get better(oe worse) I'll obviously pass that on.

Cost per valve is 5 pounds which = $12.50
Airmail of 60 pounds spread over the 50 units(assuming 50) = 1 .2 pounds, which equals $3.00
Therefore cost per valve is $15.50 landed at Roach HQ
Express post from Adel to AHB'er is $6.50. 
Hence 15.50 plus 6.50 = $22. Cost goes up by the 15.50 for each extra valve.

I think that makes sense.

Cheers
Roach


----------



## Doc (14/10/04)

Goat,

The size is the size of the John Guest fitting on the flow restrictor side. 
You beer line goes on the barb fitting on the other side which on a 3/8" John Guest barb fitting is approx 6mm and a perfect fit for 5mm beer line.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Goat (14/10/04)

Sorry Roach - I was refering to inlet/outlet sizes. not costs.....


----------



## Doc (14/10/04)

I can post a pic of the fitting tonight too if you want as I already have mine (just waiting for the restrictors). I bought mine from Andale in Beaconsfield in Sydney.

Roach, you should probably order the John Guest fittings as well, as probably not all the guys will have easy access to a supply of them.

Beers,
Doc

PS: Rang Ultimate Air yet again and they still have no idea. Waiting for the office girl to get in so I can cancel my order.


----------



## roach (14/10/04)

Thanks Doc for the tip. I had blindly assumed I could attach my lines directly to the in line valve. Can you supply a spec for the right John Guest Fitting. There is an Andale in Adelaide, but I take your point about others that may not have easy access. I assume you need 2 fittings per valve.

If I can get these John Guest fittings from the Alumasc I'll add it to the order. I'll email the them as soon as I get the spec.

Good pick up thanks Doc

Cheers
roach


----------



## Doc (14/10/04)

What you need is a Tube Hose Stem for each side of the flow controller as shown on the linked page.

If you order the 3/8" flow restrictors (inlet and outlet) then from that page you will need the Tube Host Stem 3/8" with 1/4" barb Part number J6HS4 x 2 per flow controller (one for the inlet and one for the outlet).

Beers,
Doc


----------



## roach (14/10/04)

Gotcha! Thanks Doc. As I say if Almusac sell them reasonably I'll order those as well. Although I don't want to make this order too complicated.

If they don't sell them then people will have to order them direct from Andale, assuming they have them. Will keep you informed


----------



## Doc (14/10/04)

Actually, here they are on John Guests website

Again 3/8" to 1/4" barb * x 2 per flow controller.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## JasonY (14/10/04)

Do you really need these? The restrictor that asher has (shown on page one of this thread, being the allen key one) has the direct push in connections straight on it. 

These ones may be simpler to get? I am not that fussy wether it has a knurled knob of not ... (don't take that out of context  )


----------



## Doc (14/10/04)

I'll be definitely using them on mine. I don't want the beer line blowing off with 100kpa dialed up on the reg.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (14/10/04)

and the Alumasc description for the units says:



> Offers 3/8 or 5/16 John Guest inlet and 3/8, 3/16 or 5/16 John Guest outlet



Asher, have you used the JG tube hose stem on yours now ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Goat (14/10/04)

I have one and IIRC it came with them....


----------



## MCWB (14/10/04)

Mmm, these look super handy! I'll be in for 4.


----------



## Goat (14/10/04)

actually, now that I think about it..... I think it came with the female push in connectors, not those barb ones you were pointing to Doc


----------



## JasonY (14/10/04)

I have some of the John Guest T pieces on my gas lines now and they are great, hard to see them popping off. I guess it will only take one to spoil the party, especially if it was a beer line


----------



## jgriffin (14/10/04)

Doc they won't blow off. I've got one of these on my tap, and i've cranked it up to 300kpa to test it's effectiveness. The more the line tries to pull out, the more it tightens it.


----------



## roach (14/10/04)

jgriffin - what do you specifically use to connect the compensator to the beer line??


----------



## Hoops (14/10/04)

Roach
nothing is used to connect it to the compensator - you just push the beer line in. The John Guest fittings are made for this purpose. They have stainless steel barbs inside them. Works kinda like a chinese finger trap. You push the beer line in and the harder you try to pull it out the more the teeth grip onto it.
Hoops


----------



## roach (14/10/04)

Aahhh! So just so I have this straight - we don't need the JG fitting Doc has recommended??? I would rather not order them if not needed. Just so long as we have 5mm beer line - or does that not matter. I was going to order the 3/8 inlet/outlet Doc suggested???


----------



## jgriffin (14/10/04)

Here's a picture of mine in the fridge (with allen key still fitted)

Hope this clears everything up


----------



## roach (14/10/04)

very nice jgriffin, i'll be getting the knob knurled one - is that 5mm id line BTW?


----------



## jgriffin (14/10/04)

yep, 5mm line.


----------



## Gout (14/10/04)

thats the deal ! cant wait to slow down my taps without heaps of beer line!

high carb beer, pour slow mmmmmmmmm


----------



## roach (14/10/04)

OK folks - got a reply from Alumasc and the freight will actually be 75 british pounds not 60 as they first estimated. Consequently the cost will be $12.50 for the actual valve + $3.75 each for air mail. Plus 6.50 for Express Parcel Post from Adel to AHB'ers(ie 22.75 for 1 valve + 16.25 for each additional valve). That is assuming we have an order for 50. I have to cap it at 50 because the freight will go up significantly further. If the final order is less than 50 then the freight will be slightly more per valve.

I will be ordering the 3/8" John Guest inlet and outlet(hoops is checking his current one to confirm size is right), with the knulred knob adjuster(ie not the allen key)

So I am now calling for any final additional orders. This is what I have so far(EVERYBODY please check and let me know if not correct):

Roach 6
Ben 4
BrentonSpear 4
Big D 3
Boots 3
Batz 3
Linz 3
JasonY 4
Hoops 2
Goat 2
Doc 4
MCWB 4

TOTAL SO FAR = 42 So that leaves room for 8 more. I will close off orders Sunday.

This all assumes we won't get caught with duty/GST. based on others experiences we shouldn't have a problem.

I will be paying Alumasc by bank transfer. So b4 I send the cash I will send instructions on transferring your portion to my account.

Hope everyone is cool with this approach.

Cheers
Robert


----------



## Gout (14/10/04)

good work!

and before you order if there is only a few less than 50, i am sure some might up their order to get to 50 for the cost saving. Dont forget Doc might also be in on the order so i think we should get the 50 we need

good work


----------



## roach (14/10/04)

ben - you will see that i have got Doc down for 4


----------



## roach (15/10/04)

There are now only 5 available to order


----------



## SteveSA (15/10/04)

I'll grab 2 thanks Roach.

A question re the JG fittings... Is it possible to remove the beerline from the fitting or is a permanent arrangement?

Steve


----------



## roach (15/10/04)

SteveSA. Really I don't actually know the answer to that one. I assume it is removable otherwise it would be next to useless. Hoops, Asher or jgriffin could answer that one.

OK only 3 left!!


----------



## Guest Lurker (15/10/04)

I'll take the last 3.


----------



## Tony M (15/10/04)

OK Roach,
Better put me down for three before the books are full. I'll PM to confirm details


----------



## roach (15/10/04)

Thanks GL. Sorry Tony M - you have just missed out. Would have like to squeezed your order in, but the freight goes up from there. If there is a cancellation or if Alumasc can fit you in within the shipping budget I'll let you know. I will email Alumasc and ask them.


----------



## Hoops (15/10/04)

Yes you can take the hose out, that is the beauty of these type of fittings.
To connect you push the beer line in and thats it.
To disconnect you push a small "flange" then pull the hose and it comes out. The "flange" is the blue or grey piece of plastic you can see on the fittings and it disengages the stainless steel teeth.
Hoops


----------



## SteveSA (15/10/04)

Excellent! Thanks Hoops.


----------



## roach (15/10/04)

have received official invoice from Alumasc. So its all systems go!! Will be sending money to them on Monday, then 3 weeks plus airmail for delivery. Bring it on.  :chug: 

the invoice spec is "Inline Flow Valve 3/8 Outlet/Inlet, Knob Adjuster"

send me a pm if you haven't heard from me about the logistics for payment/delivery etc


----------



## jgriffin (15/10/04)

Damn i missed out. I'll take 2 if anyone cancels.


----------



## roach (15/10/04)

jgriffin - i'll add you to the reserve list.


----------



## Batz (15/10/04)

Well done Roach , thanks mate
Funny how we end up buying things , that perhaps did not really know we required so badly


----------



## roach (15/10/04)

i asked alumsac why they didn't have the stock on hand for such items(a bit apprehensive sending $800 overseas without anything to show for it and so wondered why) and they advised:

"With regard to your comment about stock, we do not hold finished 
product as there are many different variations, but we do hold 
component stock, so the reason for the lead time is due to fitting 
into our assembly schedule"


----------



## JasonY (16/10/04)

Well done roach!  Looking forward to another addition to the keg system (and a lot less beer line floating about)


----------



## Guest Lurker (16/10/04)

Batz said:


> Well done Roach , thanks mate
> Funny how we end up buying things , that perhaps did not really know we required so badly


 So true. I'm buying 3......and I havent got any kegs! I just hate being left out. I think theyll look good on my brewing shelf.


----------



## roach (16/10/04)

maybe you can lease them out to those that missed out. sure you are not just onl selling them  h34r: 

they'll look good in a glass case on the bar


----------



## Batz (16/10/04)

Too much beer line?
My taps are in the door and I have two coils of beer line , it loves to catch on bottles stacked on the fridge bottom and pull them out the door when I open it.
Be nice to see the end of that


----------



## BrentonSpear (16/10/04)

So realistically how much beer line will I need from the keg to the tap if I am using one of these faucets? Can I just go with the bare minimum for my setup and let the faucets handle the pressure regulation?


----------



## JasonY (16/10/04)

Enough so that you can open the fridge door but thats about it. You just adjust the compensator to give you a good pour as if you had 5rm of line.


----------



## normell (2/4/05)

So did everybody that wanted one, get one.
Are there plans on getting another say about 10 - 20 of them.
'cause I'll take one for sure.
Roach, any plans for more ????

Normell


----------



## roach (2/4/05)

normell said:


> So did everybody that wanted one, get one.
> Are there plans on getting another say about 10 - 20 of them.
> 'cause I'll take one for sure.
> Roach, any plans for more ????
> ...



Normell,
I just did the AHB Bulk buy as a one off. If you want to organise one I can send you all the details. I am sure there would be enough interest. Tho Alumasc were a bit slow in their responsiveness and it took 4 months for them to complete the order. I am not sure I would deal with them again. Also frieght from the UK is a bit steep cf the US, so a bigger order spreads the freight cost better. Also make sure you factor in 5% duty and 10% GST.

Cheers
roach


----------



## normell (5/4/05)

Waiting on a reply from Kevin at Andale, the are apprently trying a yankie one at the moment.
If I can get him to sell me one, will let everybody know


Normell


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (3/8/05)

normell said:


> Waiting on a reply from Kevin at Andale, the are apprently trying a yankie one at the moment.
> If I can get him to sell me one, will let everybody know
> 
> 
> ...



Did you get any feedback on these normell?

C&B
TDA


----------



## normell (4/8/05)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> normell said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting on a reply from Kevin at Andale, the are apparently trying a Yankee one at the moment.
> ...



Yeah TDA, they eventually told me they were for commercial use only, and around the $200 mark.
they said that they wouldn't work with homebrew setups, when I told them that the Alumsac ones work fine, the said impossible ??????

Normell


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (5/8/05)

normell said:


> THE DRUNK ARAB said:
> 
> 
> > normell said:
> ...



Thanks for that info Normell.

C&B
TDA


----------



## JasonY (15/10/05)

I could be doing some re-plumbing of the beer fridge now that the warmer months are almost upon us. These have been working a treat. Just wondering if there is a preferred place to put these in the beer line. At the moment I have mine about in the middle of the 700mm or so of beer line but am wondering if the best spot for them is as Jgriff has shown in the pic above. That is nice and close to the tap.

Anyone know if it makes a difference? Where have you put them?


----------



## Doc (15/10/05)

My beer lines are about 1.5 meters each from keg, up font to tap.
The restrictors are inside the keg freezer about 200-300mm from the keg. Bascially that was the furthest I could get them from the keg before the line left the freezer (and I didn't want a extra lengths of beer line in the freezer). Worked OK with the Brumby taps. Works awesome with the Vent-matic taps. I had a keg I had carbonated a week or two ago that I never released the head pressure on and it was still at 300kpa. Hooked up the beer line and Ventmatic and poured. Got a slug of beer first from the beer line, then a perfect pour. 

Doc


----------



## tonydav (18/5/09)

I know this is an old topic but hopefully some of the people who bought these can give me some info.

I'm looking at getting some of these. Mother-in-law is in Ireland for 6 weeks so hoping to get them sent to her.

I'm hoping to be able to use one of them with a standard beer gun using 8mm OD/5mm (e.g. this line from Craft brewer: http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=2229). 

What connections do I need to specify and is there anything else I need. I've read the 6 pages on this but still not 100% sure what I need in this instance.

Thanks,
tony


----------



## tonydav (20/5/09)

Guys, is anyone able to help with this? I know there were a fair few of these purchased a few years ago. I'm sure some of them are still being used. And if they're not, I suppose why not (i.e. are they crap and I shouldn't purchase).

Thanks,
tony


----------



## Doc (21/5/09)

I'm still using mine.
I love them.
I know a few of the guys didn't have much success with them and took them out.

You can buy them here in Australia, so no need to get them from the other side of the planet.
They do come in different sizes, so you just need to get the ones that are the same size as the beer line you are using. 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Bugglz (21/5/09)

Where in Australia can you get them? I currently have my system balnced but am getting annoyed at the small pockets of CO2 that collect in the beer line and am assuming one of these will fix this?


----------



## Doc (21/5/09)

Bugglz said:


> Where in Australia can you get them? I currently have my system balnced but am getting annoyed at the small pockets of CO2 that collect in the beer line and am assuming one of these will fix this?



Ultimate Air in Perth used to stock them.
I use the 3/8" inlet and 3/8" outlet version.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/5/09)

Bugglz said:


> Where in Australia can you get them? I currently have my system balnced but am getting annoyed at the small pockets of CO2 that collect in the beer line and am assuming one of these will fix this?



If your getting pockets of Co2 then I would think your system is _not_ balanced. When it is properly balanced the Co2 will not come out of the fluid, you have a pressure difference that is causing it.

Andrew


----------



## Bugglz (21/5/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> If your getting pockets of Co2 then I would think your system is _not_ balanced. When it is properly balanced the Co2 will not come out of the fluid, you have a pressure difference that is causing it.
> 
> Andrew



I know that's how it should work but I still get small pockets of CO2, even when my serving pressure is higher then carbonation pressure. The beer still pours alright but it annoys me a little because I like to have things perfect


----------



## suchidog (10/8/10)

Do any of those guys who didn't have much success want to sell them? The price on Craftbrewer $35 plus $10 for straight reducers multiplied by four taps is a little rich for me.

Cheers,
Ben



Doc said:


> I'm still using mine.
> I love them.
> I know a few of the guys didn't have much success with them and took them out.
> 
> ...


----------



## suchidog (10/8/10)

anyone got any other cheaper suppliers than Craftbrewer? The perth company no longer stocks the items and I am waiting to hear back from Andale. 



suchidog said:


> Do any of those guys who didn't have much success want to sell them? The price on Craftbrewer $35 plus $10 for straight reducers multiplied by four taps is a little rich for me.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ben


----------



## suchidog (11/8/10)

Neither Andale or Beertech/Ultimate Air have any of these. Aaaahh I really can't justify paying close to $200 to craftbrewer for four of these. It would be good if you didn't have to purchase eight of these (http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=3494) to make them fit the beer line :blink: 

No other supplier suggestions from anyone?



suchidog said:


> anyone got any other cheaper suppliers than Craftbrewer? The perth company no longer stocks the items and I am waiting to hear back from Andale.


----------



## suchidog (11/8/10)

This on ebay could be the go if anyone it interested in purchasing the 6 remaining that I don't need (http://cgi.ebay.com.au/FLOW-RESTRICTOR-3-8-5-16-Bag-10-Brand-New-/320571494735?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item4aa38cd14f)

Price is about $4.36 AUS each plus postage. I haven't yet asked for postage costs be surely it couldn't be as expensive as Craftbrewer at $34.90 each??



suchidog said:


> Neither Andale or Beertech/Ultimate Air have any of these. Aaaahh I really can't justify paying close to $200 to craftbrewer for four of these. It would be good if you didn't have to purchase eight of these (http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=3494) to make them fit the beer line :blink:
> 
> No other supplier suggestions from anyone?


----------

